

What is bare metal scripting? (thread on luajit) - swah
http://www.freelists.org/post/luajit/LuaJITonXen

======
CrLf
This idea of OSless application frameworks over VM hypervisors is nice. In my
day we used to call them "processes".

------
StavrosK
Does this site break the back button for anyone else? It's horrible, horrible!

~~~
jlgaddis
It does for me (FF on OS X). It's run by a former co-worker of mine, though --
I'll let him know.

~~~
StavrosK
Great, because I got totally lost when I pressed the back button, thought it
took me back so I clicked on the next item in the discussion and got very
confused.

